# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  برنامه نویسی برای ریموت کنترل با دلفی

## afshincomputer

سلام خدمت همه بر و بچه های برنامه نویس 
عید همتون مبارک :D 
والا من می خوام یه برنامه بنویسم که بوسیله یه ریموت کنترل(سخت افزار و دنگ وفنگ هاش)یه سیگنال دریافتی رو از یه پورت دریافت کنه و پس از تجزیه و تحلیل سیگنال عمل مربوطه رو بوسیله یه برنامه از قبل ساخته شده (مثه جت آدیو)انجام بده (مثه اجکت کردن سی دی رام)
حالا اگه یه جوون مرد پیدا بشه که تو این زمینه اطلاعاتی در اختیار من و بقیه بروبچه های علاقمند بذاره من کوچیکش ام :roll:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

http://www.pcremotecontrol.com/info.html

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PCRemoteControl

----------


## khafanovich

شما میتوانید از کتاب pc interface که تازه گی ها به فارسی نیز ترجمه شده استفاده کنید. این کتاب شامل سوسرس کدها و مدارات کنترلی کامپیوتر میباشد. نکته جالب تر اینکه سورس کد ها همه با زبان دلفی هستند.
یک سری کامپوننت نیز در سی دی همراه کتاب هست

the dark loard of delphi khafan codes

----------


## RezaBS

سلام،
 سوال شما سوال جالبیه ولی فکر کنم توضیح روشی که به صورت عملی جواب بده در این صفحات به راحتی ممکن نباشه برای همین یک خلاصه از راه حل کلی مینویسم که میتونه یک پروژه دانشجویی قلمداد بشه.
 اجرای این پروژه نیاز به دانش الکترونیک هم داره. شما دو بخش برنامه نویسی دارید و یک بخش سخت افزاری شامل دو تکه.
 در بخش سخت افزار یک فرستنده و یک گیرنده دارید. فرستنده شما در واقع صفحه کلید است و گیرنده رابطی است که اطلاعات را از صفحه کلید مربوطه میگیره و از یک طرف این گیرنده نقش فرستنده را بازی میکنه و اطلاعاتی که از صفحه کلید میگیره به کامپیوتر میفرسته.
 این ارسال و دریافت میتونه به صورت نوری با استفاده از مادون قرمز و یا به صورت رادیویی باشه. البته این بیان ساده هست و البته امکانات بازار ما هم مهم است.
 به هر صورت روش ساده مادون قرمز را در نظر بگیرید که در بازار دیودهای نوری مربوط به ارسال و دریافت مادون قرمز به راحتی قابل دستیابی هستند.
 با توجه به اینکه گیرنده از این نوع بر اساس حساسیتش با نور محیط هم تحت تاثیر قرار میگیره شما باید از کد مشخصی استفاده کنید. این کار با یک تایمر 555 هم قابل اجرا هست (توجه دارید که داریم یک کار آزمایشی را بررسی میکنیم  والا 555 را چه به encoding)
 کنترل کلیدهای صفحه کلید و ارسال کدها را میتونید با یک میکروکنترلر به راحتی عملی کنید.
 این کار در کتابهای مختلف توضیح داده شده که حتما با یکی دو تا از این کتابها آشنا هستید.
 اما در سمت گیرنده شما باید عملیات دیکود انجام بدید و کلید مورد نظر را بر اساس یک عبارت اختیاری که به عنوان پروتکل ارتباطی در بین قطعات مختلف کارتون تعریف کردید به یک ورودی در کامپیوتر میفرستید (مثلا به یک پورت سریال و یا حتی به کارت مثلا isa  که برای این کار طراحی کردید)
 در سمت کامپیوتر روشها و مثالها انقدر زیاد هستند که فکر نمیکنم توضیح لازم باشه.
 اما اون کد و دیکد کردن بین فرستنده و گیرنده یک راه راحت داره که من نمیگم اگر نزدیک شدید کمکتون میکنم بهش برسید (جهت راهنمایی دقت کنید با میکروکنترلر میتونید یک بایت به پورت سریال ارسال کنید)
 میکرو کنترلر 2051 هم میتونه کار شما را راه بندازه، اگر بکر میکنید ممکنه نتونید باهاش کار کنید دیگه از 8051 بالاتر نرید.
 در نرم افزار داخل کامپیوتر که فکر نمیکنم مشکلی داشته باشید!

 امیدوارم ایده کلی مشخص باشه. موفق باشید ...

 راستی دقت کنید ایزولاسیون را رعایت کرده باشید والا پورت کامپیوترتونو از دست رفته بدونید!

----------

